# Paphiopedilum insigne " Giant"



## Nélio (Jan 11, 2022)

Among all my old Paph.insigne collection, i discovered a giant clone, comparing it with typical ones.
As my sister was the responsible for last repotings i could see that some clones were mixed up, as she loves seeing pots full of plants 
So, my job this year is to isolate different stable clones among typical ones.
Here are some pics of this plant.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 11, 2022)

Harefield hall is a giant clone. Do you know where yours originated?


----------



## Nélio (Jan 11, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Harefield hall is a giant clone. Do you know where yours originated?


This clone is in the familly collection for much more than 50 years, so impossible to say where does it came from.


----------



## Nélio (Jan 12, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Harefield hall is a giant clone. Do you know where yours originated?


I just now discovered this article from the responsabelity of this forums about this species, here it is:


Paphiopedilum insigne


And here is the pic of the same clone i am calling "Giant", here as Cypripedium insigne var.montanum.
Was it wrong if i labled it as Paphiopedilum insigne var. Montanum?


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 12, 2022)

You’re looks more like the legendary true Harefield Hall!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 12, 2022)

These are lovely and hughe flowers. Great !


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2022)

it would be wrong to give it a clonal name that already exists unless you have proof its the same clone.


----------



## Nélio (Jan 15, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> it would be wrong to give it a clonal name that already exists unless you have proof its the same clone.


Yes, i'm with you, i will not do it.
Thaks you verry much


----------

